# Are Tomatoes OK?



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

We grow our own vegetable garden every year and this year we added cherry tomatoes to it. Yesterday I was eating some and I accidently dropped a piece on the floor and Sophie snapped it up and ate it! She LOVES them and now begs for them when we are eating them. I don't remember reading anything about tomatoes being bad and in all she probably only eats one whole one because I break them up in tiny pieces. They are the tiny tomatoes that you eat in salads and are completely home grown. Is it alright for her to eat these?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

One of Sodie's favorite foods! He's eaten them for years.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I googled "are tomatoes bad for dogs" and evidently a lot of sites say they are. I didn't google " are cherry tomatoes bad for dogs" though. lol. But I would think they would contain the same things, more or less.

_*Tomatoes also contain atropine, which can cause dilated pupils, tremors, and heart arrhythmias. The highest concentration of atropine is found in the leaves and stems of tomato plants, with less in unripe (green) tomatoes, and even less in ripe (red) tomatoes.

*tomatoes can be fatal to dogs Tomatoes can cause tremors and heart arrhythmias. Tomato plants are the most toxic, but tomatoes themselves are also unsafe. (All parts of the plant except the tomato itself are also poisonous to humans.)_


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Mmmm interesting. I always used to give my dogs tomatoes, they love them, but I stopped for Lola when I read they were bad for them. I never saw a problem with my other dogs.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

jmm said:


> One of Sodie's favorite foods! He's eaten them for years.


Sophie will take a piece of tomato over a piece of chicken or steak! She is really a fruit and veggie dog.



iheartbisou said:


> I googled "are tomatoes bad for dogs" and evidently a lot of sites say they are. I didn't google " are cherry tomatoes bad for dogs" though. lol. But I would think they would contain the same things, more or less.
> 
> _*Tomatoes also contain atropine, which can cause dilated pupils, tremors, and heart arrhythmias. The highest concentration of atropine is found in the leaves and stems of tomato plants, with less in unripe (green) tomatoes, and even less in ripe (red) tomatoes.
> 
> *tomatoes can be fatal to dogs Tomatoes can cause tremors and heart arrhythmias. Tomato plants are the most toxic, but tomatoes themselves are also unsafe. (All parts of the plant except the tomato itself are also poisonous to humans.)_


OMG I wonder if it's certain kinds of tomatoes or what. She hasn't had any type of symptoms and ate some yesterday and today.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Moderation is the key.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Moderation is the key.


Yes I think this is it  They are the little cherry tomatoes and she only gets a bite of one that I am eating so it's not much at all.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Tomatoes were on the list my vet gave me for nono veggies.I dont even give tomatoe sauce on meat in a dish!She loves other fruits and veggies! Good luck.


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

Tomatoes are concidered a Fruit!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If you give your dog a little bit of tomato once in a while, it won't hurt them. The atropine is found in the plant, and very little of it in the fruit itself. Just don't give it to them every single day, or give them too much. 

It's like apple seeds. They're poisonous. So does everyone stop eating apples? No, we eat the apple and discard the seed. 

I don't know anyone who eats anything on a tomato plant but the fruit. 

It's like garlic. Everyone makes a huge deal out of giving your dog garlic. Yes, if you over do it. But a tiny amount of fresh garlic once in a while will not hurt your dog. 

JMO


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> If you give your dog a little bit of tomato once in a while, it won't hurt them. The atropine is found in the plant, and very little of it in the fruit itself. Just don't give it to them every single day, or give them too much.
> 
> It's like apple seeds. They're poisonous. So does everyone stop eating apples? No, we eat the apple and discard the seed.
> 
> ...


 
I saw that Victoria from It's Me or the Dog suggested a little bit of garlic be added to the food of a fussy eater. The food was wet canned food which she heated up in a skillet and added some mushed garlic to. I bet it smelled yummy in the kitchen and yes, it did help to entice the little yorkie into eating it.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kodi loves tomatoes!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Tomatoes and Blueberries are two things Jazz will beg for above anything else! Well, except for paper towels. Moderation is the key point I think. Even people get tummy aches if we eat too many rich fruits!


----------

